# Pecata Minuta



## Risetzu

Hola a todos!!!

El otro día un profesor me dijo _*"Pecata Minuta"*_ y por mas que traté no me dino que era °_° ... asumí que sería italiano, aun que no sería la primera vez que me dice algo en latín ¬¬ ... 

Es un señor muy especial que siemrpe me habla en otros idiomas que no son inglés o español, y no me quiere decir por mas que insisto, solo lo repite nuevamente.

En caso de que haya confundido esta frase con italiano, por favor, háganmelo saber. Se los agradesco.


----------



## Silvia10975

Buenos días. ¡Tu profesor debe de ser un hombre muy culto!
*Pecata Minuta*: Cosas sin Importancias.     Es una frase latina. Yo no soy tan culta, por supuesto, pero busco y busco... 
Saludos, Silvia.


----------



## Neuromante

Pecata minuta es un término muy normal en español. Para nada culto, es uno de esos términos latinos que se han conservado como expresión. 

De todos modos Risetzu: Creo que tu profesor hace muy bien en usar otros idiomas. Es la única forma, hoy por hoy, de no perder el propio (Di "español e ingles", salvo con los pronombres personales se debe decir primero el elemento que para uno mismo es más importante)


----------



## Silvia10975

¿Entonces se usa mucho y es conocido en todo el mundo hispanohablante, o solo en España? En Italia, bueno, por lo menos dentro de mis pequeños conocimientos, esta frase no se escucha. Hay otras, por supuesto, pero esta no.
¿Qué opinan los italianos en el foro?
Saludos.


----------



## Neuromante

Vistas las discuciones que se suelen encontrar en el foro por este motivo, no sabría decirte.
Si es un término que ha permanecido inalterado durante tantos siglos lo lógico es pensar que se esté perdiendo en algunas partes. Sería difícil que permanezca en algunos lugares, además yo soy canario y aquí no llegó el latin sino el español dirctamente.
No creo que sea un neologismo arcaisante porque lo usan los periodistas y todos sabemos como habla esa gente.


En italia no lo he oído nunca.


----------



## Silvia10975

Fantastico, quindi se d'ora in avanti inizio a dirlo io, non solo passo per "colta", visto che qui non si sente dire, ma addirittura "pianto un piccolo seme latino" di modo che non vada perduto del tutto in Italia! Magie del forum... ehehhe!


----------



## Necsus

Hm... sembrerebbe essere una deformazione spagnola del latino giuridico *peccata minuta* (con due 'c'): error, falta o vicio leve. Se usa esta expresión vulgarmente y en sentido familiar para designar una culpa, equivocación o yerro de poca importancia.

Comunque anche a me non risulta che sia di uso comune in Italia, nonostante lo abbia trovato in qualche sito. Il significato dovrebbe essere 'peccati/errori veniali/di poco conto', e il suo contrario 'peccata clamantia', cioè 'peccati più gravi, che gridano vendetta al cospetto di Dio'.


----------



## Neuromante

Necsus, vista la definición que usas más que una deformación sería una supervivencia. Ese es exactamente el significado que se le da. Incluso dudaba si llevaba una o dos "C" y ahora me has confirmado que son dos.


----------



## Modus vivendi

hola mi nombre es Christian soy de Mexico, yo inicie mi busqueda por la definicion de '' Pecata minuta '', al estar leyendo un libro sobre la vida de Frida Kahlo de Rauda Jamis, donde dice asi: 
" En el fondo, que eran todas esas relaciones en comparacion con nuestro amor? _Pecata minuta,_ incluso la relacion con Cristina "...    
En esta parte del libro habla sobre los amorios del gran pintor Diego Rivera e incluso el amorio con Cristina la hermana de Frida, y al decir Pecata minuta se refiere a algo sin importancia para ella. Lo estoy interpretando de la manera correcta?


----------



## Silvia10975

Hola Modus Vivendi y bienvenido en WRF 
Tu interpretación es correcta, como puedes leer en los mensajes anteriores.


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

Pues es una expresión que no he oído ni leído en mi vida. ¿Podría significa algo así como "pecado mínimo" en referencia a "algo de poca importancia a pequeña escala"?


----------



## chlapec

En esencia es "pecados diminutos", pero claro, su significado se amplió con el tiempo.
Aquí, en España, según mi experiencia, no forma parte del léxico de todos los días, pero buena parte de la gente lo conoce, por la lectura, la universidad, o por casualidad. Hay quien, no conociendo su origen etimológico, dice: petaca minuta!

María, que no conozcas la expresión es _peccata minuta._


----------



## Socram

Neuromante said:


> Vistas las discuciones ...
> 
> ...arcaisante .



jeje, se te nota lo canario. 

Discusiones
Arcaizante.

Qué dificil es cuando uno pronuncia con las S verdad? Cuando estuve en canarias mis amigos decían "mira! dice pisCína!" sorprendidos


Saludos.


----------



## Neuromante

Sí, pero a cambio tenemos la doble S italiana, la de la palabra española "Piscina"


----------



## Socram

Socram said:


> Cuando estuve en canarias mis amigos decían "mira! dice pisCína!" sorprendidos
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Upsss... perdón, en Canarias! Aquí corrigiendo uno y luego olvidándosele las mayúsculas..jeje.


----------



## WUPPIE

Hola a todos.
No se trata de una deformación del latín vulgar, o del romance, *peccata minuta*, sino que procede de *paccata minuta,* (la A se oscureció y fue dando E) y se refiere a lo que solemos llamar calderilla, es decir, moneda de poco valor. Paccata, referente a dinero, diríamos "pagos".
Aunque se parezca a "pecado" en la forma, su significado no tiene que ver con pecadillos, ni con la moral, sino a que es cosa de poca monta, de poca importancia (calderilla, dinero pequeño).
Saludos
Wuppie


----------



## Carolus Brigantinus

WUPPIE said:


> Hola a todos.
> No se trata de una deformación del latín vulgar, o del romance, *peccata minuta*, sino que procede de *paccata minuta,* (la A se oscureció y fue dando E) y se refiere a lo que solemos llamar calderilla, es decir, moneda de poco valor. Paccata, referente a dinero, diríamos "pagos".
> Aunque se parezca a "pecado" en la forma, su significado no tiene que ver con pecadillos, ni con la moral, sino a que es cosa de poca monta, de poca importancia (calderilla, dinero pequeño).
> Saludos
> Wuppie


Muchísimas gracias por esta aclaración. Sólo si estás por aquí (ha pasado más de un año) ¿podrías señalar la fuente de esta información? Me interesa, en caso de polémica ;-)


----------



## WUPPIE

Carolus Brigantinus said:


> Muchísimas gracias por esta aclaración. Sólo si estás por aquí (ha pasado más de un año) ¿podrías señalar la fuente de esta información? Me interesa, en caso de polémica ;-)



Hola, Carolus..

Imposible darte la fuente. Fue una de esas cosas que se te quedan de la Gramática Histórica de Menéndez Pidal que estudiábamos en Filología Románica, hace ya más de cuarenta años.
No creo que los filólogos hayan descubierto algo diferente, pero dado que los científicos van avanzando en nuevos descubrimientos, abramos una puerta a los nuevos filólogos, por si Menéndez Pidal se descuidó en algo, que no me creo sea lo mismo.

Me alegro haberte ayudado.
Wuppie


----------



## Carolus Brigantinus

No importa Wuppie. Muchas gracias por la información... yo también había caído en el error que se trataba de "pecadillos", así que he aprendido una cosa nueva.


----------



## Geviert

> Il significato dovrebbe essere 'peccati/errori veniali/di poco conto',





> Aquí, en España, según mi experiencia, no forma parte del léxico de  todos los días...



en efecto, tampoco en Italia sinceramente (ni en LA), ni siquiera en la jerga jurídica diría (que gusta de los latinismos al vuelo). Generalmente se usa la misma expresión italiana: "venial" (error venial) o _nimio _simplemente (en su significado de insignificante).


----------



## Anja.Ann

Hola Wuppie  

Gracias de mi parte también: muy interesante.  
Entonces se trata de una expresión española, pues en italiano "p*a*ccata minuta" no tiene sentido.  

En italiano, aunque no sea una expresión frecuente, creo sea, de verdad, "p*e*ccata minuta" y de derivación religiosa: S. Agostino:  "quoniam _minuta plura peccata _si neglegantur, occidunt.": "Anche i peccati meno gravi/piccoli/di poco conto, se trascurati, proliferano e producono la morte (dell'anima)."

Un saludo a todos


----------



## WUPPIE

Anja.Ann said:


> Hola Wuppie
> 
> Gracias de mi parte también: muy interesante.
> Entonces se trata de una expresión española, pues en italiano "p*a*ccata minuta" no tiene sentido.
> 
> En italiano, aunque no sea una expresión frecuente, creo sea, de verdad, "p*e*ccata minuta" y de derivación religiosa: S. Agostino: "quoniam _minuta plura peccata _si neglegantur, occidunt.": "Anche i peccati meno gravi/piccoli/di poco conto, se trascurati, proliferano e producono la morte (dell'anima)."
> 
> Un saludo a todos


----------



## WUPPIE

Pues, sí, Anja.Ann, gracias también a ti comprobamos que las lenguas romances se mueven y modifican las palabras del Latín.
Tampoco yo conocía esa frase (la verdad es que S. Agustín no es un autor al que se recurra de ordinario).

 Un saludo a todos, también a Carolus.

Wuppie


----------



## alilitop

La frase ha pasado al lenguaje popular a través de los sermones de los curas. Antiguamente, las misas se decían en latín, y algunas expresiones, como pecata minuta, amén, requiescat in pacem (descanse en paz o RIP), ego te absolvo (yo te perdono), mea culpa (por mi culpa) han pasado a formar parte del lenguaje popular.


----------



## Tizona

No es una expresion que use todos los dias, pero cuando la uso es siempre con ese significado: "Ufff... el billete avion cuesta 300 euros. Eso no es pecata minuta!".

Ademas, cuando yo estaba en la uni (versidad del Pais Vasco) habia una compania de teatro (en euskera, creo) que se llamaba (se llama?) Pekata Minuta. Asi que la expresion era bastante conocida.


----------

